# How much do I charge to Sandblast this wall?



## killzoneq2 (Feb 18, 2007)

They want it sandblasted but I dont have a clue on how much to charge. Some Ideas will help.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

Probably depends on how many sq.ft. but I'd estimate somewhere between $100.00 and $1,000,000,000. 

Sorry, The devil made me do it:innocent:


----------



## bill r (Feb 19, 2007)

Is is solid concrete?
What level of clean is required?
How far from home?
How closeby is electricity?
Can you put your pot on that lawn?
Is the lawn going to require repair?
What is the treatment to be applied after cleaning?
If its concrete, you may open some small craters (air bubbles) where its been filled after casting, what about those?


----------



## killzoneq2 (Feb 18, 2007)

*wall*

There will be no problems getting to the wall with my equipment. Homes are far enough away that they wont be an issue. Wall is solid concrete and I plan on sealing it with concrete sealer after blasting. Only the face will be blasted one side. As far as the air pockets opening I do not think that they care. They want a new fresh clean look and do not want it pressure washed. There is electric in the area but that sould not present a problem. The one side is about 250 sq ft. total that needs to be blasted.


----------



## bill r (Feb 19, 2007)

I'd write a disclaimer about how deep the staining is... I think it will blow right off, but it may be 1/2inch deep. I think I could go over it in about a 1/2 day of hard work ONCE I had all my equipment onsite. Might take as much as 8-10 potsful of media... whatever you're using. Oh yeah, write in a disclaimer to leave the spent media where it lays. Seems unnecessary, but you never know. It might be difficult to pick up... Looks pretty straightforward... I don't know what to suggest about the dust and noise. I'd definitely use real sand, so as to avoid cleanup. Where are you going to get that much bone-dry sand? Oh, those plants are going to get pretty beat up.. plan on tarps for the shrubs and the groundcover is going to be shot for this year. Just trying to get you to think it all through.


----------



## killzoneq2 (Feb 18, 2007)

*wall*

If it is pretty straight forward and simple, do you think $300.00 blasted and sealed 250sqft? That is just over $1.00 per sqft. Can you give me an example of a disclamer that you use? If you have one send it [email protected]. I am just getting started in all of this sandblasting stuff. I have a full mobile unit that I own and have no idea on how to price.


----------



## killzoneq2 (Feb 18, 2007)

*wall*

here is another pic


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

$300 seams waaaay to low. But what do I know.


----------



## killzoneq2 (Feb 18, 2007)

*wall*

Im not painting it, just blasting it and spray sealing it. $300 does seem low now that you mention it. Huling all of my stuff there. I was just told $1.00 a sq ft. so if I am blasting 250 sq ft then it seems high. Hell I have no idea what to charge, I am lost on this whole thing. I guess I can shoot them a high number and if they dont like it then they can call someone else... I have the only mobile unit within 60 miles so....


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

I know your not painting it.

How much does the media cost? 8 to 10 pots?

If Bill is right and it will take you a half day (four hours?) once your set up. One hour travel time, one hour setup, one hour tear down.

That's a full day at seven hours.

Now you own your own business with it's own equipment so why would you want to make less than $45 per hour? I don't know where you live mind you...

That's $315 right there. Before materials, gas, materials markup and on and on.

Are you seriously the only guy doing this for 60 miles? That's worth $10 to $20 more per hour! Charge it.

I think you can charge AT LEAST $500 for this. But I've never even seen a sandblaster... But I do know what it takes to run a business, and you can make $20 an hour in a factory.

Just my $0.02


----------



## killzoneq2 (Feb 18, 2007)

*wall*

Yes I am the only one with a mobile set up within 60 miles. The job is only about 15 minutes from my home. I do not do this full time to pay the bills, this is something I just pruchased to do on a part time status but my phone is ringing off the wall!! I guess I will Highball them and see waht happens. If they dont want me to do it, I guess they can pay someone to drive 60 miles and charge twice as much. Thanks for all of the input. I am sure I will be back with some more questions in the near future.


----------



## bill r (Feb 19, 2007)

Sorry, I stepped away. The half day is AFTER a high volume air compressor is fueled up and delivered to the site, along with $2-3K worth of other accessory tools, along with at least a couple of hundred dollars of media. Wear and tear on tools and equipment not even considered. Whoever said a dollar was way low, I'd say. If that thing were in my town and I was looking for business, I'd consider doing it for maybe 2 K, only if I got the contract to deal my way on the stuff in my earlier post. _*There is a lot of liability. IF the liabilities are all thoroughly worked out and then also covered with insurance. If any of the above are missing or not written very thoroughly into an agreement, then call in the one dollar boys.*_ I was just trying to bring out some of those liabilities. The (consumable) nozzles alone are probably ten bucks. Other high-wear parts cost a lot more. Now, after the half-day of cleaning, all of the equipment has to be hauled back home. If you are going to be cleaning the side of a battleship for the next six months, then maybe a sqft price makes sense. For a deal like this, I don't know, sqft plus lots of setup, cleanup, teardown, hauling fees, etc. $1.00/sq ft might cover media cost, which is nothing. Sand at velocity abrades pipe fittings, and they have to be replaced frequently. It also abrades rubber hoses which are very expensive. If I took my (tired) rig to blow a 4 hour project, I would fully expect to spend the other half day wrenching on it just to keep it all going. 

I am not trying to discourage you. I think its a great business oppty. But you may as well deal with the real costs now, instead of digging a financial hole. Its easier to stay out of a hole than to get out of one. I think you have a much needed, very valuable service to offer. There is no other cleaning method that even comes close. Figuring out how to charge for it is complex. PLEASE don't neglect the liability of damaging persons or surroundings.

I know there are other experienced sandblasters on here, and I truly hope they will adjust my blurb if its overstated. 

I hope Mr. Humble or other painters will sift this stuff and help you arrive at the best business approach. I know the process well, but I've never hired out.


----------



## killzoneq2 (Feb 18, 2007)

*wall*

Bill, I think you got it right!!! The insurance was the first think I got when I purchased this set up expecting to do other peoples property. And it is not cheap!! Putting that into perspective and all of the points you mentioned, $1.00 sq ft does seem like nickles and dimes. I did not mention that there are two of these walls, another identical to the one in the picture. There is one on each side of the street. I figured that I would see what price you guys said on one, then I just double it for the other. I will strongly weigh my options on this and make sure everything is 100% clear before I fire up the compressor. I will keep the forum posted for future lookers. 

Thanks again!!

Chris


----------



## bill r (Feb 19, 2007)

Chris, Again, I DO NOT want to discourage you. But whoever mentioned a dollar is dreaming. Your service will be very valuable indeed, but it is also to expensive to deliver. Good luck with it.

PS Don't forget to check with the town authorities. They may shut the whole thing down, or give special times, etc. Its a very noisy dusty dirty activity, as I'm sure you know by now. They may require you to tent the whole thing. Then you'll have a whole new set of problems like breathing and seeing. Hey Chris, if you get all this messy stuff worked out and figure out how to charge, I may be asking you questions later about how to actually hire out.


----------



## killzoneq2 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Wall*

I guess one good thin I got going for me is that I am one of the county officials, Sheriffs Deputy is my fulltime job. If they dont like it, I will stop, nothing else I can do. As much road construction going on in this area I am 100% sure that no one will interfere. I am going to send her a bid for both walls and concrete sealing for $800.00. That seems like a good all around number that I know I would be happy with, after talking with you all on here.


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

I would charge probally about $1750 just to throw a number out. Sandblasting is not a run of the mill service and does not carry with it a run of the mill price. Tell them why you will be higher with all the Ins, comp and stuff. Build yourself up, but watch the red line to not "sound" boastful.


----------



## bill r (Feb 19, 2007)

1750 each. You can always come down. Its hard to go up. Might be too high for the customer. I just don't know. Its not really too much for the work/knowledge/equipment/supplies involved though.


----------



## killzoneq2 (Feb 18, 2007)

*wall*

Wow that seems high to me $1750!! I will probably stick with $800.00. I will still be making money and learning in the process. BTW does anyone have any good job proposal outlines ? I am needing to type out a proposal and need a place to start. I am sure some of you have general guidlines saved on your computers or something like that. If you got them can you send them to [email protected]. I need to get to typing on this thing and try and cover all of my bases.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## killzoneq2 (Feb 18, 2007)

*wall*

I was thinking $800 for both and sealed!! $400.00 each. That would be some good money for me. I would have about $300.00 in supplies. I just need a good outline for a proposal to get this thing started.


----------



## bill r (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm not holding out I just don't have anything except for piledriving. I just never moved my sandblasting stuff out to a job. I really hope it goes well Chris.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

You are kinda setting a dangerous precedent with the extremely low prices. Especially if you intend to do future work for this customer. EVERYONE who posted on this thread has told you the price is far too low. I know you are just getting started, but that doesn't mean you have to work for nothing....get some money in that bank account!!!


----------



## killzoneq2 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Update*

I am going to caller her tues do to the high heat we have been having. That price was for some good working conditions so we will see what happens. After hearing more, she better jump on $900.00 fast.......


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

I would start laying the groundwork for a future price increase. Tell her this is a sale price, or a grand opening offer or some b.s., so she knows its a deal and not to expect a price this low again.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

any updates?


----------



## killzoneq2 (Feb 18, 2007)

No, they have not gave me a yes or no. I am not calling them, I dont need the work that bad. After talking to you all the $900.00 price I gave them, they should have jumped on it.


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

Go ahead and tell the people you are booked and you want to withdraw your bid because if they are this way on a cheap price they will be the price busters from hell.


----------



## gran_national (Mar 31, 2008)

Kill,

I realize this was a year ago, but what ever happened? Did you get the job? If so, did it turn out that you should've charged more? Any "after" pictures. Let us know. Thanks


----------



## killzoneq2 (Feb 18, 2007)

No, they pressure washed it. It looks like crap...


----------



## paintr56 (Feb 4, 2005)

They may not have called you because your price is too low. A lot of people shy away from low prices because the low price usually ends up with lots of regrets.


Jim


----------

